# Fluval Ebi - Buyer Beware



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

so i got my ebi a few days into december, shortly after i ordered a second light fixture from pets and ponds since i didnt think just the 1 was adequate...
1.5 months later, the first light starts failing, smacking it makes it work for an extra couple days then it craps out for good but the wierd part is the bulb still lights up on 1 half very dimly and if left on gets extremely hot, then the rubber bushing starts expanding and smelling like burning, its quite lovely.

so after 1 of 2 lights is dead i take off the second one and slide the working one to the middle, at this point i realize that was what holding my floating 3d background down and up it came, substrate went underneath it so it wouldnt go back down, its now leaning against my night stand here.

now a couple days later i get a call at work this morning and my wife tells me light number 2 is not turning on either, both of these pieces of garbage have failed in less than 2 months.

soo if anyone is looking for a fluval ebi with 2 fixtures both with dead bulbs and a background no longer attached, send me a pm, just looking at this piece of garbage makes my blood boil now.. id like to trade it for a 10 gallon in good condition with a canopy and decent filter either sponge or hob (id take a 20G long too )

if your looking at buying a new one, KEEP YOUR RECEIPT, YOUR GOING TO NEED IT.

FML


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

oh also, the lid is good for nothing other than reflecting some of your light (assuming its still working) back out of the tank, it wont prevent suicidal shrimp from swimming up sliding along the side of the tank right thru the gap and onto the floor/desk


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is not the first time we have heard of the background coming loose on those tanks here. I think you guys who have had the problems should try getting in touch with Fluval and see what they have to say about it. If anything they probably should at least be made aware of it.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

tbh im more ticked off about the lights, at least i can fix the background with some silicone eventually... the lights i think if i replace em theyl just die again in 2 months...
but i do plan on trying to contact fluval somehow... i lost my receipt tho


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko, maybe hold off getting rid of it until you hear from Fluval

Maybe Fluval will officially make an announcement about the lights being recalled. Hoping so with all the complaints so far.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't remember who is was here but their background came loose and it caused water to spill out which can create a disaster. Obviously there are some design flaws with the EBI


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Morainy had the jet propelled background taking off.

If you tell them of your problem, they can probably tell you where you can locate a batch number to indicate the age of the system..


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

theyve only been out for like 6 months or something anyways havent they?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I looked for Hagen's customer service site and came up with this:

Contact Us

Maybe easier to just go to "customer service" on this page ('bout half way down on left hand side)

Hagen Aquatic Section

There is a "contact us" tab at the top (second on left).

Good luck and I hope they are willing to do something. You were pretty excited about getting that tank and did a great job setting it up - I remember your posts.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> theyve only been out for like 6 months or something anyways havent they?


Could you contact the store you got it from and get a copy of the receipt from them? If you paid with a credit card they may have on file.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

The manufacturer knows there's something wrong with the lights, they are working on improved ones. As for the background, A little silicon will do. You should keep the tank...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I looked for Hagen's customer service site and came up with this:
> 
> Contact Us
> 
> ...


thanks for the links and compliment i'll tell them about it and see what they say



Atom said:


> Could you contact the store you got it from and get a copy of the receipt from them? If you paid with a credit card they may have on file.


i paid cash :/



mysticalnet said:


> The manufacturer knows there's something wrong with the lights, they are working on improved ones. As for the background, A little silicon will do. You should keep the tank...


we'll see, its just a bit irritating seeing it like this:








only spare fish light i had in the house is 30" wide lol


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if Morainy has heard back yet from Fluval? 

Seems like everyone has their Ebi next to a Computer. A potential accident waiting to happen with the current system ;p. I completely understand your frustration with the problems with the tank. Hopefully it can be salvaged.

I remember looking at your thread when I was deciding on my Ebi. Still looks good though even without the background and the giant light, lol.

Maybe you could get a cheap smaller light from IKea? Not sure how well they will help with keeping your plants alive.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

You can probably get away with a preprinted background on the back of it, if you still want one. I noticed that you have this very thread up on your computer when you took the photo 

Having any liquid of my computer desk makes me nervous, having and Ebi with a background in it waiting to fly out maybe asking for trouble.

Isn't Ebi Japanese for shrimp/prawn??

Steve


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's been more than a week, and I haven't heard back from Fluval, other than the auto response that said I'd hear from them within 24 hours. I wrote them through their website. What I'd really like to do is phone them, but their phone number isn't posted on their Canadian website. If anyone has it, please let me know.

Yesterday, I wrote them about the lights, too.

By the way, the light is not strong enough to hold the background down. I had 2 lights on my tank when the background suddenly jumped up, and both of them were knocked off.

Other than these new product glitches, this is a really nice tank and I'm sure that Hagen will sort it all out soon. Everything has a 2 year warranty, too. Unfortunately, I didn't keep my receipt.



Atom said:


> I wonder if Morainy has heard back yet from Fluval?
> 
> .


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i have heard the local fluval rep is pretty good from richmond IPU, maybe grant can give you/us his phone #??


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy,

I got fluval on the phone when I called them about my filter. The number is listed in the instruction manual that came with the filter. Not sure If the rep deals with tank issues but I'm sure they can redirect you. Let me know if you need me to look up the number!
Cheers.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for making this post. I was considering ebi, but due to unavailable $ I had to postpone it. I guess I better wait now until they improve it.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Try the number below....I have it bookmarked....lol.....from the page:
Contact | FLUVAL: The Official Blog from Hagen

CANADA: 1-800-554-2436 between 9:00a.m. and 4:30 p.m.Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, BubBleBee, thanks for the blog link. I posted a question there. As well, I found this helpful information:

You are correct, there has been an issue with the bulb (the fixture is fine), affecting only the USA and Canada. This has now been fully resolved and replacement bulbs are available for any consumers affected. I'm sorry you did not get a proper response when you called our customer service department, please note that all staff are now aware of this issue.

Anyone concerned they have a defective bulb should call Hagen customer services (toll free) on the following numbers:

Canada: 1 - 800 - 554 - 2436
USA: 1 - 800 - 724 - 2436

Please note there are no safety risks whatsoever associated with using this bulb.

We would like to take this opportunity to apologise to you any anyone else experiencing this unexpected problem. It has now been fully resolved.

Please feel free to update your post on the plantedtank forum with a link to this post.



BubBleBee said:


> Try the number below....I have it bookmarked....lol.....from the page:
> Contact | FLUVAL: The Official Blog from Hagen
> 
> CANADA: 1-800-554-2436 between 9:00a.m. and 4:30 p.m.Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hey, BubBleBee, thanks for the blog link. I posted a question there. As well, I found this helpful information:
> 
> You are correct, there has been an issue with the bulb (the fixture is fine), affecting only the USA and Canada. This has now been fully resolved and replacement bulbs are available for any consumers affected. I'm sorry you did not get a proper response when you called our customer service department, please note that all staff are now aware of this issue.
> 
> ...


any chance theyre gonna mail you a new bulb? with my luck id go to the store to buy a replacement and get another defective one

someone has offered to trade me for a 14 gallon biocube and i have accepted
good riddance ebi


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Lol....glad that you all got some resolve with the link provided...Cheers....


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The Biocube is a very nice tank, and Homahfan doesn't even need the Ebi light, so that's a great deal! I think the Biocube will look very nice on your desk. What are you going to keep in it?



Mferko said:


> any chance theyre gonna mail you a new bulb? with my luck id go to the store to buy a replacement and get another defective one
> 
> someone has offered to trade me for a 14 gallon biocube and i have accepted
> good riddance ebi


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

dwarf puffers until i need another growout tank for african fry


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

woohoo homahfan just brought over the biocube14  got it all setup should be cycled already he left some water in it and the substrate, il test the water tomorow and if theres no ammonia il throw my media in from my ebi as well and move everything over


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> woohoo homahfan just brought over the biocube14  got it all setup should be cycled already he left some water in it and the substrate, il test the water tomorow and if theres no ammonia il throw my media in from my ebi as well and move everything over


I've got a 29g biocube and LOVE IT. Good trade man!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

effox said:


> I've got a 29g biocube and LOVE IT. Good trade man!


thanks im pretty excited about it  i think i might one day even try going salty with it, do you think it could hold a pair of clownfish?
for now its going to home my 7 dwarf puffers


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah you can put a pair of clownfish in there, I've seen that done without issue, as long as they don't fight as its a small area.

I've only had my saltwater tank going for a few months now, but I love it way more then the FW stuff.


----------

